# My puppy won't give up something when in his mouth



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's a really good training resource regarding the behavior you're describing.

Don't get upset with your puppy. This is normal behavior. Look at it as an opportunity for appropriate training. Dogs aren't born already trained, this is YOUR job !!

Good luck :wave:

http://www.petexpertise.com/about_us/dropitleaveit.htm


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

start practicing the "drop it" command with him. if he knows that you always pry his jaws open to take away whatever he doesn't want to give up, his only choice is to run, of course. he may also think it's a game of chase you're playing with him. 
he needs to learn that good things come to those who drop.  start with a low value item that you KNOW he will drop when sees/smells something yummy. the key is to have him WANT to give up whatever he's holding. when he has something low value in his mouth, go over to him calmly with a yummy treat and show it to him. he'll most likely drop whatever is in his mouth. add the command "drop it" as he drops. and then praise and reward him with the treat. keep practicing and then try with higher value items.

gaius (4 months) is so food motivated, he'll immediately drop any toy as soon as i say "drop it", and then look up or run over with an expectant look. i only treat him now with higher value items only, and will eventually wean off the treats completely, but i've only had him for a month, and i think it's important right now to really teach the command right. he will even drop stuff outdoors, like sticks and bigger items. but once he has rocks, i do have to pry his mouth open. so we're not fully there. actually, i'm not sure he'll ever give up rocks. lol.

anyway, hang in there, and keep practicing. be firm but fair.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Unless what he got is seriously threatening to his health (in that case you sometimes have no choice but to sprint, tackle and grab), you would probably have better luck not to run after him but running in the other direction making high pitched enticing sounds or turning your back, croutching down and looking very interested at something on the ground yourself. In most cases, he will come back to you to find out what is so interesting in the other direction or on the ground. A very favored doggie game is "chase me" and when you run after him, he tends to think you want to play. 

To teach him to give things more easily, you could incorporate a "trade routine" at different times so that he becomes used to giving up what he has. Inside, trade a toy he has for another one and play a little, trade for a (very small) treat, etc; in the yard, trade for a stick or a ball. Reinforce the giving up by praising him. Once he does this reliably, introduce the word you want to use (e.g. give, spit, whatever) and keep up the trading and praising. Little by little you should be able to have him "give" without needing to trade.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Try the trade Mine for yours. When Bama grabs something he shouldnt have then I get a treat or a toy and trade for the paper. He is fast and I couldnt catch him if I wanted.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, we all come to the point in puppy parenthood where we have to realize that we will NEVER be able to catch a sprinting puppy with something unwanted in their mouths... lol

you have gotten some good advice regarding drop it/leave it... it really makes all the difference when you have a dog who responds to those commands


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I have one word....SWAPSIES!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Both of mine do the same thing! It gets to me sometimes... BAD


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie knows the drop it command and for the most part, he's pretty good with it. Except with Kleenex. Rookie likes to eat Kleenex. Last night I was sitting watching TV and Rookie got up, went over to the trash can and came away with a Kleenex in his mouth. I saw him with the Kleenex, told him to drop it, and then stood there staring at him until he did. And it was a LOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGG time before he actually dropped it!! It was definitely a battle of wills, and I wasn't going to lose. But man, he really took his time dropping it. 

First, he stared right back at me. Then he blinked at me a lot. Then he turned his head and looked at me out of the corner of his eye. And then slowly, ever so slowly, he bent his head and slowly dropped the Kleenex. He got lots of love and praise for dropping something he wanted so badly, but wow, I couldn't believe how long he stood there with it in his mouth. Not eating it, but just trying to wait me out!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

mdoats said:


> First, he stared right back at me. Then he blinked at me a lot. Then he turned his head and looked at me out of the corner of his eye. And then slowly, ever so slowly, he bent his head and slowly dropped the Kleenex. He got lots of love and praise for dropping something he wanted so badly, but wow, I couldn't believe how long he stood there with it in his mouth. Not eating it, but just trying to wait me out!


 
this sounds SO FAMILIAR!! especially the blinking at me a lot part... i really wonder what goes on in their minds!! i say that he's batting his eyelashes at me trying to get me to give in.. it wont work!! LOL


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Daisy knows drop it but if you throw her ball, she will drop whatever she has and go get that without the comand. We have trained her to do that and drop it or leave it when she goes for something she shouldn't have (like a dead animal).


----------

